# signs of hip dysplasia in standard poodle



## BellaPoodle

Hey, 
My standard poodle Bella is a rescue. So I'm not sure what her background is. She is around 2 years old, tall and all legs. She is very healthy and runs very fast. My only concern is that after her hips her back lowers and I am not sure if this is normal or she is just skinny.when she is lying down her hips go in a butterfly type position and I've heard this is not good. She is 40.8lbs and does not eat a lot. I'm just wondering if this should be something to worry about.


----------



## Olie

I hope this thread gets some feedback, I am looking for the same thing as you

I have actually been thinking about asking my vet to just do an x-ray of Olie. He tends to bunny hop often and had a total different rear end movement then Suri who has good hips. 

I am sure its not terribly expensive....anyone know?


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Does your poodle show any other signs besides the "butterfly" sitting? Does she ever bunny hop with her back legs when she runs (moving them both at once instead of each back leg seperatly)? Does she ever seem sore after exercise? Ever have trouble getting up or doing stairs?
I have never heard that the butterfly sitting is a tell tail sign of HD. I would have your vet check her out just to be sure. They can do an exam, watch her walk, move/stretch/feel her hip joints to be sure they have normal range of motion and no "clicking". It would give you peace of mind if nothing else. An x-ray might be necessary or at least a good idea too. 

The most ideal x-ray is a sedated x-ray. It fully relaxes the muscles so that you can really stretch the hips out into the ideal position. It can be uncomfortable and even painful to really stretch the hips on a fully awake dog. Some dogs will let you do it awake. I would say a sedated (not full gas anesthesia, just injectable so a different/lighter plane then surgical anesthesia) x-ray would run 200-250$-ish. It does not have to be sent to OFA. Most good vets can tell you if there is a problem.


----------



## 2719

BellaPoodle said:


> Hey,
> My only concern is that after her hips her back lowers and I am not sure if this is normal or she is just skinny.when she is lying down her hips go in a butterfly type position and I've heard this is not good. She is 40.8lbs and does not eat a lot. I'm just wondering if this should be something to worry about.


This sounds like a slight roach back...the croup may be slightly off angulation?

I have never heard of this butterfly type position not being good. If I am understanding what you mean by butterfly my spoos sit and lay this way a lot. Do you mean when sitting there stifles (knees) are out to the side? And when laying down they are flat out behind them?

I see this as a suppleness in the joints.


----------



## spoospirit

_I have never seen our spoos sit like that with their knees dropped way out to the side. I don't know if that is a sign of problems or not.

I have to agree with BP. There is more than one way for a vet to determine if there is a problem. The cost she quoted is right on for a hip x-ray.

When we had our pups evaluated, we had one that was completely right in the back end and one that was not quite put together correctly. They way they showed us the difference was to put that one and the best one on the floor and have us watch how they walked. It was obvious that there was a difference. The one who had an excellent back end walked in a nice gait with her legs. The one who was off walked using his entire back end by swinging his hips while moving his legs. The other thing that they showed us was that a dog with a back end that is not properly put together will not hold a stack because it is uncomfortable for them.

I hope you have an answer soon for your peace of mind._


----------



## outwest

My last spoo had hip dysplasia. She sat with butterfly legs and sometimes laid down like that from the time she was a pup, but didn't develop hip problems until about 8 years old. She would limp after playing and be slow to get up and down. That said, she also had super long legs. My feeling is that it is the extra long legs rather than hip dysplasia that accounted for the butterfly sit and lying down. A lot of standard poodles like to sit with one knee over and sit right on their rear. People call it 'the poodle sit'. I think it is more an indication that she is a poodle. 

Even if you pay the money to get a hip xray it doesn't do anything for you except let you know there may be an issue later. Unless she has problems, try not to worry about it. There is no treatment for hip dysplasia anyway, short of a hip replacement in advanced cases where the owner wishes to do that. 

As far as her back goes, she is probably too long in the back conformation wise, so when she sits her back sags. Again, nothing to do about it and it doesn't mean she will have problems. Next time she goes to the vet you can ask them about it. 

You got a beautiful young rescue spoo for far less than a spoo puppy from a breeder. She is lovely and a wonderful black color with a very pretty face. Just love and enjoy her. She will give you many years of joy, I am sure. And welcome to the forum Bellaspoo! I look forward to hearing about her poodle antics. Give her a couple months to settle in. She will likely start putting on some weight with a little loving from you and her physical health will improve dramatically. Wait and see!


----------

